# My best coyote day .



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Had my best ever coyote catch today , 6 in snares and 1 in leghold . After a slow start of only 5 in first 2 weeks of season I figured maybe a little extra scent control was in order so I started using dead down wind spray on my boots , pants and gloves when making checks and adjusting sets . . Since then I have taken 21 in last 5 days . I don't like having to get close to check but wind and cover make it impossible to keep them all up everytime and see them so I'm forced to move around in bait area somewhat . I'm a believer now . :biggrin: Only got thru half my line today , hope to sneak out for the rest tomoorow .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great catch-------Nice looking Coyotes-----a friend of mine just sold some to the local buyer----the nice light one 's he got 90.00 for and regulars down to 14.00--- Again Nice catch*

* sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on another great day, another side job doing commercials.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's one heck of a day!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! well done! looks like an awfull lot of work though.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I thought you shot them all! Was about to say darn thats impressive! Still a good haul.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Indiana Jones said:


> I thought you shot them all! Was about to say darn thats impressive! Still a good haul.


lol .. used t shoot them all , but snares are working 24/7 instead of just during calling. Did miess one today that we called , came in close over a hill real fast and couldnt get on him as he was leaving. He ran down a fenceline and I killed a post instead .


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

For some reason I got a feeling we might see this pic in an add someday ! Congrats on a very good catch


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! Now the work begins.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> For some reason I got a feeling we might see this pic in an add someday ! Congrats on a very good catch


LOL ..You and Rick think along the same lines . Might be right tho, I sent the photo to a buddy of mine that is in their commercials Gus Congemi of Live The Wild Life TV . And lucky for me Don , I have a guy that does my skinning for me and does a good job at it . For $10 each I can't see myself fighting the fleas . He'll get a good year end bonus too .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

yes sir I smell an advertisement contract, very impressive C2C. that is an awesome picture, 21 in 5 days good deal....another full fence shot in order, hard to believe those critters still have fleas???? are you getting any fur damage from the snares???


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The man with a PhD in coyotes shows why he's earned the title: *P*iled *H*igh and *D*eep!

Great work, friend!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the comments guys, on my way to hunt elk this morning on a late season bull draw then its back to the drudgery of checking snares .. it's a rough job but somebody has to do it ..


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> yes sir I smell an advertisement contract, very impressive C2C. that is an awesome picture, 21 in 5 days good deal....another full fence shot in order, hard to believe those critters still have fleas???? are you getting any fur damage from the snares???


Oh ya , they have fleas alright .. fur damage has been very minimal , most are dead when I find them , only damage so far has been from a golden eagle . That one was well beyond repair . . The odd one hasnt set the snare hard enough to dispatch , if they are caught a little far back the fur can plug the lock and prevent it from sliding . Yes jimmy , got a real good start on the next fence


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

would have never guessed they still had fleas with the snow and cold...

keep on em C2C......seems to be plenty of coyotes around.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

More on top jimmy !! 3 coyotes and a fox today . Elk hunt was a bust and got windy so came home past the snares


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

3 More nice ones today.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

you are crushing those song dogs.......might have to add a few planks on the fence!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Where there's no penalty for "piling on." Matter of fact, there's a hefty reward. Nice work.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Sitting at 60 coyotes and 2 fox as of today , a total higher than I had last year at this time .Still have almost a month left before calving and i have to go back to work , I'm thinking 80 is within reach .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., they look kind of comfortable laying in the back of the truck.


----------

